# Lower Control Arm



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

One of the mounting holes has been damaged where the shock mounts. 

Will this still work fine or should it be replaced? I'm thinking it will work but my concern would be the safety. 

I may be able to weld a patch.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It won't work fine unless it's welded up and repaired. Not really a safety item, more of a ride quality and noise concern. I'd build up the other side, too. It looks wallowed out a bit. Needs to then be dressed down so the spring/captive nut can slide in place over the lip.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you aren't going to weld that yourself I would replace it if you can Josh, lower control arms are pretty plentiful and I'm sure you can find a replacement pretty reasonable. Any GM A body from 68 to 72 will work.

BTW, Are you close to Desert Valley Auto Parts? Just wondering, I'd love to spend a day looking through thier huge inventory. :cool


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I was on the Good Guys garage tour last week and Desert Valley was one of the stops. Tons of of interesting old vehicles, couldn't see it all but was told not much in the way of GTOs. Still great place to wonder in.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I found one months ago in a junkyard for $35 a couple of hours from me. It was from a 71 Chevelle.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

ALKYGTO said:


> If you aren't going to weld that yourself I would replace it if you can Josh, lower control arms are pretty plentiful and I'm sure you can find a replacement pretty reasonable. Any GM A body from 68 to 72 will work.
> 
> BTW, Are you close to Desert Valley Auto Parts? Just wondering, I'd love to spend a day looking through thier huge inventory. :cool


Yeah I think I'm going just replace it I found one for $45. 

Alky, I'm 20 minutes from Desert Auto but never been there. Looks pretty cool though.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

+1 for replacement they are too cheap and ubiquitous to waste time on a repair.


----------

